# TRT Bloods and PCT



## Vialli (Oct 21, 2017)

I`m onTRT 125 250mg 1ml   Test E split in to one shot of 125mg per week
I am into week six of a twelve week blast (First ever one) of 400mg Test E only perweek
I amtaking 1mg of Anastrozole twice a week on pin days Monday and Thursday
I amfeeling really good especially in the gym and have noticeably made gains whichI am really happy about, 
HoweverI would like to get bloods done to make sure everything is as it should be, Somy question is when I book my appointment what am I asking to be checked for ? 
As onthe website they ask specifically what you want checked?
Also asI am on TRT I know that after the blast I return back to my normal prescribed doseof 
Test E Andno need for PCT, But for future cycles if I decide to add a little something elseto run with the Test E do I then need to run a PCT ?

Thanksin advance.


----------



## Jin (Oct 21, 2017)

You're on TRT. You never have to run pct, just go back to your TRT dose. Doesn't matter what you've taken. Always at least run your TRT dose along with other compounds.

99.9% chance that is too much Adex. I'm running over a gram of gear and on that dose. I'm e2 sensitive as well. Try .5mg 2x/wk

You Must get private bloodwork. If you get it through healthcare/your doctor they will know something is up. Try private md labs. Just get the female hormone panel even though you are male. There is an option to select your sex. You're really only concerned with e2 and total test.


----------



## Vialli (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanksfor the Reply Jin much appreciated yeah am looking at getting bloods done privately


----------



## snake (Oct 21, 2017)

Jin said:


> You're on TRT. You never have to run pct, just go back to your TRT dose. Doesn't matter what you've taken. Always at least run your TRT dose along with other compounds.
> 
> 99.9% chance that is too much Adex. I'm running over a gram of gear and on that dose. I'm e2 sensitive as well. Try .5mg 2x/wk
> 
> You Must get private bloodwork. If you get it through healthcare/your doctor they will know something is up. Try private md labs. Just get the female hormone panel even though you are male. There is an option to select your sex. You're really only concerned with e2 and total test.



I couldn't have done better myself. Jin's on the mark.


----------



## Vialli (Oct 22, 2017)

Hey Guys
Thanks for your reply to my post 
I have been thinking about what Jin said in His reply = doesn’t matter whatyou've taken. Always at least run your TRT dose along with other compounds
I have decided to increase my blast to a twelve week instead of a ten weekblast I will be starting week 6 tomorrow and have been thinking about addingAnavar to the mix what are your thoughts and recommended dose as this is myfirst blast ever?
And what stage of the blast should I add it or is it too late and maybe Waiteuntil my next blast?
Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## snake (Oct 23, 2017)

Vialli said:


> Hey Guys
> Thanks for your reply to my post
> I have been thinking about what Jin said in His reply = doesn’t matter whatyou've taken. Always at least run your TRT dose along with other compounds
> I have decided to increase my blast to a twelve week instead of a ten weekblast I will be starting week 6 tomorrow and have been thinking about addingAnavar to the mix what are your thoughts and recommended dose as this is myfirst blast ever?
> ...




Most will tell you to hold off on the var. Var is a good finisher so I would use it if I had a purpose; a show, a beach vacation  or a summer buff but that's me.


----------



## Vialli (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanksfor the reply Snake
As  we  are  coming  in  to  summer here in  Australia  I  am  wanting  to  cut, Cannot  believe  how much  Size  and muscle  I  have  gained  already on  this  blast and  only  half  way through,  I understand  from  what  I  have  read  that I  will  lose some  of  those gains  when  I  finish  my  run.
So  if  Iwere   to   add  Var  when would  you  recommend  I add  it  during this  cycle  ? or  would  you  recommend I just  run  the Test and  add  the var  next  time  ?

Thanks inadvance
Vialli


----------



## Jin (Oct 23, 2017)

Vialli said:


> Thanksfor the reply Snake
> As  we  are  coming  in  to  summer here in  Australia  I  am  wanting  to  cut, Cannot  believe  how much  Size  and muscle  I  have  gained  already on  this  blast and  only  half  way through,  I understand  from  what  I  have  read  that I  will  lose some  of  those gains  when  I  finish  my  run.
> So  if  Iwere   to   add  Var  when would  you  recommend  I add  it  during this  cycle  ? or  would  you  recommend I just  run  the Test and  add  the var  next  time  ?
> 
> ...



Just continue the test IMO. You're having "unbelievable" results, so you don't need anything more Cut down on your calories and you'll shred up nicely. You'll lose a bit of weight and strength when you get back on your TRT dose, but you should retain most of the muscle.


----------



## Vialli (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks  Jin  I`m happy  so  far  so  will just  stick  with the  Test  and maybe  add  something next time.


----------



## snake (Oct 23, 2017)

Jin has a good point. You have some good gains so you may want to wait to play that Ace on a different cycle.

As for what you lose, it depends on how far removed you are from your body's natural genetic potential. Beginners may keep most of their gains but an advanced guy will lose a considerable amount in 6 months to a year.


----------



## herrsauce (Mar 24, 2018)

Don't mean to bump a dead thread, but I am on TRT, and after a blast I just drop back down to my standard dose of 150-200 mg a week. I have experimented with tapers in the past and didn't notice a difference other than an overly complicated dosing schedule. 

The cascading half-lives of the previous doses functions as enough of a taper to really offset any supposed sides one might expect.


----------

